# cantering fear



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Okay lately I've noticed I've been a little nervous about cantering. I don't let Sonny see it, I'm used to riding horses that bolt or whatnot and am able to do anything with them without them knowing that I'm frightened. 
But I'd like to be able to ask Sonny for a canter without having ANY fear whether visible fear or fear deep down inside. 

I was thinking of just working with a lesson horse that I trust really well, but I don't know. I can canter and do, but it's just something that I, let's just say, dread doing. 

But the weird thing is that it just started happening recently. About 4 weeks ago, I was able to jump on ANY horse, and do anything with them and I'd have no fear in the world.. I don't understand why this is happening all of a sudden.

Advice? Suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

I think everyone goes through phases like that, I definitely have. But then they pass, and being confident again feels twice as good.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

WildFeathers said:


> I think everyone goes through phases like that, I definitely have. But then they pass, and being confident again feels twice as good.


I know it will pass, but I've never had any problems before, and I guess it mainly just bugs me on why this has all of a sudden started. I really have no reason to be frightened in a canter...never been bucked while cantering, thrown while cantering or anything.

Tomorrow I'm just going to suck it up and canter my horse around. I used to LOVE cantering, feeling the air rush passed me, so I'm hoping that maybe if I just do it my fear might go away.

But it's figuring out why I'm nervous is the real problem I guess


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey sonny, i think the only way to not be scared is to face your fears. Not facin them will only make your fears consume you more..
Good luck partner, and i am 100% sure you will get through this with little to no problems..

8)


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Brandon said:


> Hey sonny, i think the only way to not be scared is to face your fears. Not facin them will only make your fears consume you more..
> Good luck partner, and i am 100% sure you will get through this with little to no problems..
> 
> 8)


thanks Brandon
I'm sure I'll get over it. Last October I was really afraid, and was really frightened of even trotting haha. I worked with a lesson horse (this was before I was planning on buying a horse) and that horse helped me build up my confidence. So I might work with that horse some along with Sonny.
I do face my fears...or try to. I did some cantering today, but Sonny was acting up due to a storm was blowing in.

I'm fine, still, cantering on that one lesson horse...but any other horse I get nervous on. Mainly I ride Sonny, but it's not just him cause I wouldn't have boughten him if I was frightened to canter on him. I cantered him before I bought him and loved it.

Maybe it's a mental problem :wink:


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Ya i think you are gettin to worked up on this man.. Don't worry about it man


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Brandon said:


> Ya i think you are gettin to worked up on this man.. Don't worry about it man


Well I'm definately going to force myself to canter tomorrow...even if that means first riding a lesson horse, build up my confidence for that day, then get on Sonny.
Everyone...yell at me if I come back tomorrow and say I didn't canter. Alright? haha


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I did canter, but couldn't on Sonny. My friend and I went up. She was riding a Gypsy Vanner named Cocoa where as I was riding Sonny. I let my friend ride Sonny, so I got on Cocoa. And I DID canter on Cocoa, but didn't on Sonny. I'm going to work with a lesson horse until I can do it without fear on Sonny.

Surprisingly, even with my past events with Cocoa, I did remarkably well and even when he tried to rear I kept my cool, and didn't get frightened off. Yay me!!!!!!!!

I have a video of me cantering on Cocoa, and I do see now (just from watching my friend ride) what I've been doing wrong.

I'll be uploading the video and posting it here...give me 10 minutes or so


----------



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

I have the same problem with bareback cantering, about a month ago I was jumping bareback and I would just trot up to the jump and hold on and pretty much every time Doc would canter away and I got used to the canter and learned how to keep my balance. And one day I was cantering after a jump and he went into a gallop and I started to lose my balance and tried to get it back but at the same time Doc slowed to a trot and the bumpiness was to much and I just slid off. I didn't get hurt or anything I was just kinda in shock. So the point of the story is now I am a little scared of cantering bare back but every time iI ride I do a little bit of bareback to try and get over my fear. It worked with me so it might work with you.  

This isn't about the post but how did you get your avatar? I tried and the picture wasn't the right size :?:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

you just have to canter more until you are comfortable.... tell yourself "hey this is sooo much FUN!!"....... that's what I do after a horse kicks out really bad while cantering and scares me to death... i get nervous, but just keep cantering and reminding myself it's fun...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

It really helps if you have confidence in your horse and trust her/him not to go into a bucking frenzy. I trust Vida as much as I have ever trused any horse. If you don't have that then its best to not overdo it till you know your horse is ready for it. Its better to be safe then brave :lol: Has Sonny ever given you reason to fear cantering? 
I do know exactly how you feel though.Since I just recovered from a bad fall. Before that I loved to go fast, now I get a little "oh no, oh no" voice going when she even tries to pick up the pace. I'll get over it in time. Don't beat yourself up too bad, your not alone. you'll get there  I just need to do it in a place with a soft landing :lol:


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

I just went through that phase to! i was afraid to canter when my instructor told me to canter i would have a pound in my heart. After last weeks show i got first place i am very happy. Just canter if your afraid i did now i feel great! Keep Trying


----------

